# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Chasing a Cheap Kit Home Supplier and builder in Queensland?

## Earthling#44-9a

Gday and welcome to this salubrious occasion of the first post in the  " timber, tools and hardware suppliers, etc." forum.  :Wave:   :Happydance:   :Thewave:   
I'm chasing  a cheap kit home provider and builder in Queensland. I'm in the Roma region central south Queensland, however most will travel. Prefer one who is not dodgy as, however a basic kit home without the frills is fine.   :Hmm:

----------


## dazzler

Have you considered a portal frame garage instead and kit that out.   
IMO a basic kit home is a big rectangle with a roof where the internal walls are non load bearing........basically a big shed. 
With a portal frame garage you are only gambling on the supplier screwing up the frame.  They go up in a couple of days and you can fit them out as you wish and clad them how you wish - hebel, weatherboard etc 
Way more savings to be had this way as you can hunt around yourself for the best deal locally. 
Here is an example though they have kept the colourbond cladding.  http://www.illowapark.com/  
cheers 
dazzler

----------


## dazzler

Any luck  :Confused:

----------


## chuth77

We're undertaking the owner builder thing ourselves soon. I've been doing all the research ready for when our block title is issued. 
I can suggest a couple of Kit Home suppliers, but best to do a search yourself who will supply to the area, and install if you wish.. 
Kitome is one that is reasonable
Steelbuilt is another
ASK another... 
If your after a custom design it's gonna be more expensive, so try and stick to their design if possible!  21st Century Steel Homeswww.steelhomes.com.auAgnes Water Kit Homeswww.agnesbuildingcentre.com.au/Overview.htmlAMBF Frames and Trusseswww.ambf.com.au/ASI Building Systemshttp://asisteelbuildings.asibuild.net/ASK Homeswww.askhomes.com.auAustralian Steel Frame Housingwww.australiatrade.com.au/Housing/SteelFrame/Aus-Truss Pty Ltd  Steel Frames with Gruntwww.aus-truss.com.au/Bargo Colonial Cottageswww.bargocolonialcottages.com.au/Brentnall Homes, builders of superior kit homeswww.brentnallhomes.com.au/Brisbane Steel Fabrications Our Serviceswww.brisbanesteel.com.au/our-servicesBush & Beach Designer Kit Homeswww.bushandbeach.com.au/Clearspan Building Systems - Homeswww.clearspan.com.au/homes.htmlColonial Building Company - Queenslander & Colonialwww.cbco.com.auContemporary Kit Homeswww.contemporarykithomes.com.au/home.htmlCountry Steel Homes - Steel Framed Kit Homeswww.countrysteelhomes.com.au/Easy Steel Homeswww.easysteelhomes.com.au/EazyBuild Steel Kit Homeswww.eazybuild.com.au/EazybuildOnePage.htmlEzy Homes - Steel Pole Kit Homes Specialistwww.ezyhomes.com.au/Frametek Internationalwww.frametek.com.au/about.htmFreedom Homes - Kit & Custom Steel Frame Homeswww.freedomhomes.com.au/Handcrafted Homeswww.handcraftedhomes.com.au/Harkaway Homeswww.harkawayhomes.com.auHomefab Steel Truss and Framewww.homefab.com.au/hf2007/homefab_steel_truss_and_frame.htmHomestead Homeswww.homesteadhomes.com.au/Ideal Steel Buildings Company Pty Ltdwww.idealsteel.com.au/Illawarra Steel Frame Kit Homeswww.isfhomes.com.au/Kendale Homeswww.kendale.com.au/Kitomewww.kitome.com.auKit Homes Australia  Kit Homes Victoriawww.kithomesaustralia.com.au/Kit Homes Australia  Steel Kit Homes Queensland, Victoriawww.kit-homes.com.au/Kit Homes Nationwidewww.kithomes.net.au/index.htmMaxi-Steel Homes - Toowoombawww.maxi-steel.com.au/Monesco Kit Homeswww.monesco.com.au/Nu Steel Homeswww.nusteelqld.comNew England Country Homeswww.newengland.com.au/Oz Kit Homes - Kit Homes for Owner Builders in NSW, Australiawww.ozkithomes.com.au/Paal Homeswww.paal.com.auPrebuilt - kit home, prebuilt home, kit homes, prefab homes, factory built home, sustainable home, prefab home, manufacturedwww.prebuilt.com.au/Rigid Steel Framingwww.rigidsteel.com.au/Rural Building Companywww.ruralbuilding.com.au/pages/home.aspSafety Steel Structureswww.safetysteel.com.au/domestic.htmSala Homeswww.salahomes.com.auSDC Kit Homeswww.sdckithomes.com.au/Smart Kit Homeswww.smartkithomes.com.au/Country Kit Homeswww.countrykithomes.net.au/copy.asp?page=frameSteelbuilt Homeswww.steelbuilt.com.au/Steelframe Buildings AUSwww.steelframe.com.au/Tamkit Homeswww.tamkithomes.com.au/TechnoSteel Steel Frame Homeswww.technosteelaustralia.com/index.phpTimberset Homeswww.timberset.com.au/Total Kit Homeswww.tkh.tassie.net.au/Truly Affordable Housing - My Kit Homewww.mykithome.com.au/Valley Kit Homeswww.valleykithomes.com.au/Ubuildwww.ubuild.com.auSteel Built Kit Homeswww.steelbuiltkithomes.com.auwww.addcover.com.auwww.bellcountryhomes.com.auwww.palmerframes.com.auwww.steelframingaustralia.com.au/www.integratedsteelsolutions.com.au/

----------

